# so annoyed



## Jack Ellis (Jul 19, 2015)

i am not a newbie been on here quite some time but an unfortunate injury left me unwell for quite some time and i seem to have forgotten all my login details iam quite annoyed because i was begging to speak to quite a few people and getting to know some really good people and learning new things but if any of you remeber me please send me a message would love to get in contact with you guys again as all is well with me and iam going to attempt some natty forks this week


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I think there's a registry where you can read all the members nicknames and profiles. Probably if you browse through it you will recognize your own nickname and remember the email address you used when you registered. I think there's an option somewhere to enter your nickname and have them email you a temporary log in password so you can log in and set a new password and use your account again.

Hope this helps. I know your frustration, had it myself once with a online game.

Good luck


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

If he remember his nickname the admin or some supermod can reset the password and can give him a temporary one and than he can change it (at least it is so on my forum... Here it can be different)


----------



## Jack Ellis (Jul 19, 2015)

thanks guys i just don't remember what it was oh well start fresh i will have some pics up later hopefully


----------

